# Another new member



## Bobw2421 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi I'm BobW new to Motorhomes bought an Autosleeper Duetto at the end of July I will definitely need help from you more experienced people up to now we've (wild) camped at two places we have been to Lytham St Anne's a few times now we benefit from having a disability  blue badge and have parked up near the Pier at St Anne's real close to toilets others have also arrived later in the evening must be to dodge the parking wardens but we nor they have ever been given a ticket.
The other place we enjoyed is Glencappel Dumfries and Galloway Scotland there are two sites there one is on the river dock lovely and peaceful and on the road out of Glencappel just before the castle that site has toilet disposal and fresh water point another peaceful place to park up.


----------



## The laird (Sep 15, 2019)

H welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi
Welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Jillyhug (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## wildman (Sep 26, 2019)

welcome aboard enjoy the site they are a friendly lot here


----------

